# Uploading pictures



## dragnlaw (Aug 12, 2016)

I know how to upload pictures but how can I resize them myself?

It seems that when letting the program resize them automatically some of them get turned sideways and I can't edit them to turn them back.

Thanks in advance!

oops, and a 2nd question, 

as I am uploading them the pictures show up as very narrow, squished. This makes it very difficult to judge if I want to keep them. I have to go all the way back to the profile page and reopen them.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Janet H (Aug 12, 2016)

Images that appear sideways are usually taken on cell phones and while your phone rotates the image for your view, the forum software doesn't.  The best solution is usually to use the photo editor on your device to rotate  (and resize if needed) and resave.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 12, 2016)

Here is a great online image editor that might help:

Free Online Image Editor

Also, if you upload and then open your photos on your desktop, there is usually a small icon on the bottom of the page that will allow you to flip your photos.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 12, 2016)

Try this. I use it...a lot.  Free and wonderful.  It works on the fly.  It's not a program that gets installed.

https://postimage.org/

After you choose a picture file from your harddrive using PostImage,  you can resize it before posting. BTW, choose Direct Link (the second option down the list) to have your picture show up here. Click on "Direct Link" and it will "copy" it.  Then... "paste" it in your post. 

I really like that free, on the fly thingy. Kudos to that org.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 12, 2016)

Many of us here use Photobucket. It produces superior pictures for posting here and is super easy to use.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2016)

I take pics with my iPad or iPhone with their included app.  So easy to post directly from that.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2016)

It's easy to post from the camera app on Android phones, too - just click on the share icon and select which platform to share to. You can also post easily from the DC mobile app.

If you need an image editor for Android, I use Photo Director. Easy to use, lots of features.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone - soo much.  I haven't had time to explore with them this weekend.  Hopefully I'll be able to during the coming week.  LOL  then you will all be inundated with pictures and wish you hadn't said anything..


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 14, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Thanks everyone - soo much. I haven't had time to explore with them this weekend. Hopefully I'll be able to during the coming week. LOL then you will all be inundated with pictures and wish you hadn't said anything..


 
No way will that happen.  We all LOVE pics!


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 20, 2016)

As you can see...  whether I change them on my computer or change them on the phone - it just does not work.  So I can't really post any of my old pic taken by my phone...  

I used to use photobucket when I was on another forum that was the exact same format as here - but photob has changed a bit over the years and I guess here doesn't have the same formula for pics.  I'm a slow learner - maybe one day 'll get it.

Guess I'll just have to cook them all again and take more pictures with the phone camera in the proper direction!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> As you can see...  whether I change them on my computer or change them on the phone - it just does not work.  So I can't really post any of my old pic taken by my phone...
> 
> I used to use photobucket when I was on another forum that was the exact same format as here - but photob has changed a bit over the years and I guess here doesn't have the same formula for pics.  I'm a slow learner - maybe one day 'll get it.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to cook them all again and take more pictures with the phone camera in the proper direction!



Just to be thorough  Did you save the photo after editing and before uploading?


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 20, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Just to be thorough  Did you save the photo after editing and before uploading?



Do you mean in photobucket?  
I'm pretty sure I did, but now, having done so many things I just don't remember.  So I'll try again, later, sort'a fed up right now.

I do on my computer, matter of fact, I make a copy, make my changes, then save. On my phone in the edit, it automatically makes a copy with your changes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2016)

I was assuming (maybe incorrectly) that you were editing the photo to rotate on your computer and then uploading to Photobucket. I was asking if you saved after rotating and then uploaded. It sounds like you did. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 20, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> . Sorry I can't be of more help.



Well, you have by reminding me of all the steps I need to take.  And I certainly thank you for all your help and suggestions.  NOt ot worry - I will catch on one day.  Hopefully before the fish starts to smell too much.


----------

